# Bee Mentor



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

I live in Moody, MO I am looking for a mentor. Is there anone on here that lives in the West Plains-Mtn Home area that would be willing to help me on the path to bee-keeping?


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Have you tried some local bee clubs? check on line for local clubs and sometimes they have mentors listed on their web site too. Good luck.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Check for local clubs here:
http://mostatebeekeepers.org/local-associations/


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you very much for the information. I will contact the state ass. as well as the local. I have one just 20 miles away.


----------

